
Show HN: Table2Site – Create No-Code Websites from an Airtable Base - poehah
https://table2site.com/
======
poehah
Hi Hackers,

I made a tool that can generate websites from an airtable base. It uses
Airtable as a CMS and requires no code from you.

It's perfect for list sites (like "curated list for X") or small landing
pages. A few examples: [https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-3](https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-3)
[https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-2](https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-2) [https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-1](https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-1)

I appreciate any feedback!

------
nivertech
Looks like a more polished version of sheet2site [1]. I think Google Sheets is
a more widespread option (b/c lots of people using GMail or GSuite).

I wouldn't create an Airtable account, just to try this tool.

[1] [https://www.sheet2site.com/](https://www.sheet2site.com/)

~~~
poehah
You're absolutely right, the 2 tools look quite similar :-).

No doubt Google Sheets has a larger audience but Airtable is becoming
increasingly more powerful so it's definitely a worthy contender. It deserves
to be a niche :-)

